# Question About Filters On A/c And Furnace



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. 
I have asthma, and I bought a pre-filter to go on the a/c. It's very thin, and does not affect air flow, and is held in place by Velcro, just over the air intake area. After 2 weeks of intermittent use (no actual camping, just having it on to control humidity and set at 80 degrees), the prefilter had turned from white to BLACK!! I was amazed at this, needless to say.
Also, I was told, by the dealership technician, that there IS no filter for the furnace. This doesn't make much sense. The filter helps protect your unit from accumulation of dust, etc., and helps it works better.
Any comments/suggestions? The air intake area on the 31RQS is HUGE, under the fridge. I've thought about getting a foam a/c filter and using Velcro to keep it in place, but it sure would look ugly!
Darlene


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I am anxious to see responses. I too was looking for a heater filter on the 25RSS but you are right, there is none. I think I have air flow problems for my furnace.

Jim


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

happycamper said:


> I am anxious to see responses. I too was looking for a heater filter on the 25RSS but you are right, there is none. I think I have air flow problems for my furnace.
> 
> Jim


you could get some filters to put in the furnace grills to help cut down on dust blowing around. Here's a place to get some. http://www.onlineallergyrelief.com/airfilter/vent/vent.html.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would not put a filter of any kind on the air intake for the fridge because the air is moved by convection, ie the heat from the condenser coil rises and escapes through the top of the trailer and draws in cool air from the lower side of the trailer. and filter would slow down or stop this light air flow and the refrigerator would not cool very well. Might even damage the refrigerator. So I don't think it would be a good idea to do it there.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

You can install individual filters at each floor register. This would serve two purposes. They would filter the air just before it reached living areas and they would keep debris from falling into the heat ducts. Maybe not a perfect solution, but better than nothing.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> You can install individual filters at each floor register. This would serve two purposes. They would filter the air just before it reached living areas and they would keep debris from falling into the heat ducts. Maybe not a perfect solution, but better than nothing.
> 
> Bill


THat's what I have been doing for the last 2 years
I change the filters every 2 months works for me

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I would not put a filter of any kind on the air intake for the fridge because the air is moved by convection, ie the heat from the condenser coil rises and escapes through the top of the trailer and draws in cool air from the lower side of the trailer. and filter would slow down or stop this light air flow and the refrigerator would not cool very well. Might even damage the refrigerator. So I don't think it would be a good idea to do it there.
> 
> Bill


Hi, Bill.
I wasn't talking about the fridge air intake. The furnace air intake, in the 31 RQS, is located BELOW the fridge
and is decorative, with wooden rails across the opening.
Darlene


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Darlene, I don't know why keystone did not include a filter register or grill for the furnace but one can be had. They get a little pricey for the decorative type or you can go with a white finish to match the cabinets. In any case put in return air filter grill as a search and you will get a lot of options. Here are a couple Doorknobdiscountcenter.com and Americanhvacparts.com. To match up the existing you have to unscrew the grill and get a measurement of both the hole and existing grill, say 24"x12" or 30"x14" as examples. Just match up what you have with the new grill and this will allow you to put in a filter just like at home. Not a bad idea I may do it myself. Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would think the filters at each register would be the most efficient answer to this problem. Thinking about it on my 28RS-DS with the furnace under the sofa, I don't even have a return duct. I would have to build a box to enclose the furnace unit and mount a filter to that. Possible, but I have other plans for that space.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Hi Darlene, I don't know why keystone did not include a filter register or grill for the furnace but one can be had. They get a little pricey for the decorative type or you can go with a white finish to match the cabinets. In any case put in return air filter grill as a search and you will get a lot of options. Here are a couple Doorknobdiscountcenter.com and Americanhvacparts.com. To match up the existing you have to unscrew the grill and get a measurement of both the hole and existing grill, say 24"x12" or 30"x14" as examples. Just match up what you have with the new grill and this will allow you to put in a filter just like at home. Not a bad idea I may do it myself. Kirk


Thanks, Kirk.
All that's there on the front of the furnace is like 5 wooden decorative bars, with spaces for air to go in.








Thanks for the links. I'll look and see what I can find.








Darlene


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I've never seen an RV that had a furnace filter, and I have the same response you do; why? Seems like it should. I know the one in my house certainly does, and with the crap that thing catches it's all the more obvious to me that the one in my camper should too.


----------

